# Please Help with enabling DHCP with Zipper



## tividog (Mar 10, 2007)

Hello

And to start off thanks for all your help on this site. :up: 
This is my first post also.

I just upgraded my HDVR2 to an 250gb with the Zipper, Instacake & LBA48
everything went fine and I was able to connect to my HDVR2 with an WUSB11 Ver2.8 Wireless adapter buy using the windows Xp prompt with telnet -t vt100 tivoipaddress but I can't seem to enable DHCP and when I run the zipper it never asked to enable DHCP! it did ask for the SSID, Tivo address, Router Address which I entered any idea's?  I also can connect using Filezilla 2.2.31 but when I try to run tyTools 10r4 it say's it can't get a bash prompt and I did transfer the file with Binary using filezilla to /var/hack/tserver and it permission is 755

Thanks


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

tividog said:


> Hello
> 
> And to start off thanks for all your help on this site. :up:
> This is my first post also.
> ...


I'm not very tytool knowledgable but I can help with the DHCP.

I'll start with my usual rant about DHCP (see my sig and the wiki for more info). I generally don't think it is a good idea to use it with hacked DTivo's unless your router has a particular feature that is not on all routers. It is called DHCP reservations, or static DHCP and is NOT to be confused with an indefinite lease expiration. Accessing your tivo from your PC is dependent on knowing what the IP address is. Unlike the other tivo's and the utilities from tivo that are actually aware of the other tivo's on your network and communicate with each other, the hacks that are common for us rely on us knowing what the IP is. No IP no TivoWebPlus, no remote scheduling, no extraction (which we can't talk about here anyway), nothing. With PC's besides TCP/IP other protocols also help with identifying other computers on the network, Tivo's don't have that, because they were designed to work only with other Tivo's and specific applications that they control. Anyway when a router assigns a DHCP address it has a pool of addresses that it will use and each lease has an expiration time (Unless your router has the Static DHCP noted above (not a universal feature)). But wait I can give it a "never expire" lease so it will stay the same, so I'm OK. Not exactly. Anytime your router gets reset, either intentionally by you or unintentionally because of a power failure (only second will do it) that piece of memory that was remembering those DHCP settings also gets reset, and your router will start assigning IP addresses when requested starting with the first IP in its pool. Heres some news for you the odds are not very good that your entire network will boot up and request IP addresses in the same order everytime so you will most likely get different IP's every time. So my personal advice is to stick with DHCP UNLESS your router has that Static DHCP feature. In which case, it wouldn't matter but you would have to be sure to make sure that your tivo's get that feature turned on for them. In FL we get too many power spikes to use DHCP reliably. it is very annoying and can be time consuming to re-find all of your tivo's again if you lose them

If you still want to use DHCP, in TWP go to the "Net Config" page and check the DHCP box and the click submit. Reboot and now you are livin on the edge.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

I suggest running the /enhancements/net-launch.sh script to toggle between static IP and dhcp. The TWP module does not handle renaming dhclient automatically like the script does.


----------



## tividog (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks JWThiers & rbautch for your reply's

So if I get an usb200m or something that is wired, if I have to start my Linksys WRT54GP2A-AT router (which I did not see static DHCP as an option) I will still loose the IP that the HDVR2 was using wouldn't I  

And I do have to unplug my router allot hear in TN because of the lightning

Also I was able to get the tyTools to work and do some transferring to my PC and was going to post how I did it unless that is not allowed, please let me know

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

tividog said:


> Thanks JWThiers & rbautch for your reply's
> 
> So if I get an usb200m or something that is wired, if I have to start my Linksys WRT54GP2A-AT router (which I did not see static DHCP as an option) I will still loose the IP that the HDVR2 was using wouldn't I
> 
> ...


Static IP's are a set on the device, DHCP are given out by a DHCP server (Most if not all routers do that now). So it being wired or wireless has nothing to do with it. Not having gone thru the screens myself I couldn't be sure about your specific router having that Static IP function (It also might be called DHCP reservations). But most, not all, inexpensive routers that I have looked at do not have this feature. So, even if you give a DHCP address that has forever as an expiration, when you lose power to the router you will probably get a different IP address. The easiest solution is just to set up a static IP address when you set it up. Once it is up and running you should not have to change it again. Just make sure that you assign a valid address in the same subnet and that it is not in the range used by the router for DHCP.

Russ: your PM mailbox is full.


----------

